# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  SE VENDE SEMILLA DE CROTALARIA

## LUCY ENRIQUEZ

Crotalaria; es una leguminosa que se utiliza mayormente como abono verde, planta trampa en el control de nematodos y como cultivo de cobertura. Tenemos disponibles 1000 Kg. de semilla producida en Jayanca-Lambayeque con un porcentaje de pureza 96% y porcentaje de germinación de 97%. Si tienen mas interes en crotalaria pueden encontrar en: http://prorganico.info/crotalaria2.pdf 
Los interesados pueden comunicarse al: lenriquez@najsa.com, najsa@najsa.com y al teléfono: 074-619422 CROTALARIA.jpgTemas similares: compro semilla crotalaria Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Se vende uva red globe Se Vende Terreno 2 Has Se vende Fundo Agricola en Pisco

----------

